
Sabin vaccine is no longer applied in Argentina, only the injectable [Spanish] - gus_massa
https://www.lanacion.com.ar/salud/la-vacuna-sabin-oral-deja-aplicarse-hoy-nid2372122
======
gus_massa
Autotranslation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=es&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.lanacion.com.ar%2Fsalud%2Fla-
vacuna-sabin-oral-deja-aplicarse-hoy-nid2372122)

A few month ago there was a discussion, because the Sabin vaccine use the live
virus and it can escape and cause an outbreak, so you can't stop vaccination.

So the recommendation of the WHO is that after some years without cases to
change to a mixed vaccination with some doses of the Sabin vaccine and the
Salk vaccine.

And after a few years without cases in the country and nearby, you can change
to only Salk vaccine that is safer, but more expensive and is less effective
against an ongoing outbreak. So the new is that we switched to this only Salk
phase.

